# Rotary, and Milling Vises for G0704



## Fairbanks (May 25, 2014)

Greetings,

I am planning to purchase a G0704 or G0759 in the near future and need a some advice on the size of the vises I should order.  I am thinking the "premium milling vise - 5 inch" and the "8 inch Horizontal / Vertical Rotary Table - Yuasa type".

Are these appropriate sizes for this mill?  Thanks in advance!

Steve


----------



## kizmit99 (May 25, 2014)

I have the G0704 Mill and have a 4" vise and a 6" Rotary table.  Conventional wisdom on the net seems to be that these are the sizes to get - my personal experience agrees.  Both pieces seem just about as large as the mill would be able to reasonable handle.  Could you squeeze a 5" vise?  Maybe, but the 4" hangs off both the front and back of the table - but not enough to limit travel of completely block the y-axis crank (when centered).  The 6" rotary fits nicely on the table - honestly, an 8" would probably fit as well - but I don't have one, so cant verify.

I will say that I used by rotary table for the first time yesterday and with the 6" table I found it very difficult to work out how to clamp the work piece down.  I was trying to use the clamping kit that came with the table, and there really wasn't a lot of space to play with...

Good luck with your new mill - I'm confident you will be happy with it!


----------



## JOEZ (May 25, 2014)

Hey Fairbanks
         I have a Grizzly G1007.I got the 5 inch vice for it and in 3 years it has been the best all around (perfect) size. There was a few projects that I took the fixed jaw and put it on the back side of the vice when my work piece was bigger than  the jaw opening size. Those mills has real close to the same Y travel as mine so that would be a good choice. I have yet to get a rotary table but that size would be perfect. I have done most of that type of projects with a dividing head(G1054).A rotary table is still on my want list. It would have made some of my projects a little easier.

     Just my Opinion on the choice of G0704 or G0759 is for the $500 difference I would pick the G0704 and use the extra money toward putting a power feed on at least the X axis, I would buy my own DRO and on small mill like that or mill/drill like mine I would not want the head to tilt. I would tilt the part before I would tram the head back in anyway but the main reason is it would be (more) ridged.


----------



## elecbob (May 27, 2014)

Hi Fairbanks
kismit99 answered for me. I also have the G0704 with a Shars 4" milling vice and the Grizzly 6" rotary table  that comes with the plates for indexing. I bought a 6" mounting plate with a 5" 3-jaw chuck. It makes a very good setup but I had to machine the diameter of the 6"? mounting plate. It was 6-3/8."
I originally had the Grizzly 5" milling vise but it was much too big (and Heavy!) for the G0704 mill. I returned it to Grizzly and bought the 4" size from Shars. I'm very satisfied with the 4". I think I will get a 5" 4 jaw independent chuck for the rotary table. With the 3-jaw and 4-jaw work holding is more simplified.

elecbob


----------



## kd4gij (May 27, 2014)

A nother G0704 owner 4" is the right size vice for it. That is what I have the 5" is just to big. I wan't to upgrade to a 4" CNC vice. I thing it would be perfect for this mill.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-4-Sup...1?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4d18176ca9


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (May 27, 2014)

I have a G0704 and have a 3" Kurt style vise with rotating base that I use on it - generally without the base. Mine came from Little Machine Shop and it works fine. I tried using it on my larger round column mill (similar tot he G1006) and it was too small for what I wanted to do. I ended up with a 5" vise on it. I don't think a 4" would be too large for the G0704, but I'm happy with the 3" on mine. I believe that an 8" rotary table would be too large for this G0704, but don't have one yet, other than a little 4" that I picked up cheap. It is probably too small, so I'd say the 6" might be the right size on the rotary table.


----------



## Fairbanks (May 28, 2014)

Gentlemen,

Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate your help.  We are having a GIANT garage sale in a little over a week and then the order for a new mill will be placed.  I'm still going back and forth on whether to purchase the G0704 or C0759, decisions, decisions.....

Steve


----------



## kd4gij (May 28, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate your help.  We are having a GIANT garage sale in a little over a week and then the order for a new mill will be placed.  I'm still going back and forth on whether to purchase the G0704 or C0759, decisions, decisions.....
> 
> Steve



 If you plan on going CNC in the near future get the G0704. If not I would get the G0759. You can't get a 3 axes glass scale DRO for the price defernce.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is a 9" rotary table on a 704.


 The part wouldn't clear the collum so I had to go half way around the 7" hole then move over to cut the second half. Came out good though.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm another 4" vise, 6" rotary table guy.

Bill


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 1, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> I'm another 4" vise, 6" rotary table guy.
> 
> Bill




I do agree, The 9" RT was $40.00 I couldn't pass it up. It is a Troyke.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 1, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> I do agree, The 9" RT was $40.00 I couldn't pass it up. It is a Troyke.



VERY nice!  

Bill


----------



## Just Startin' (Jun 2, 2014)

My 2cnt.. I have the G0755 and with it's little bit bigger table the 5 inch vise does over hang when mounted with it's base, works better on some applications with out it's base. I went with an 8 inch rotary table as had read that a 6 is a little small. The one I have has 6 clamping slots in the table and that is a big plus. It fits on my table fine. To do it over I would get the 4" vise, will probably get a 3" screw less to compliment the 5".
Ron


----------



## Gman45acp (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a 4 inch and like everyone else it is the right size for a 0704


----------

